

Amazon is now punishing Time Warner, too - eroo
http://venturebeat.com/2014/06/11/amazon-is-now-punishing-time-warner-too/

======
eroo
Interesting Amazon has started more aggressive pricing tactics with
digital/published media providers. They must be pretty confident that they
have the distribution share to squeeze them.

Since their acting in a way beneficial to the end customer (i.e., by reducing
prices), they're in a good position to avoid antitrust allegations.

~~~
DanBC
MS were shipping a free browser which got them into anti-trust trouble, so
it's not just about being cheaper.

------
sp332
Amazon is big, but I don't think they're big enough to take on Time Warner in
a fight.

~~~
eroo
I'd be very curious to know how much of Time Warner's DVD/digital distribution
is through Amazon. That's probably the most relevant metric for measuring
Amazon's leverage.

Admittedly this is a crude metric, but Amazon's market cap [1] is about 3x
that of Time Warner [2].

[1]
[https://www.google.com/finance?q=NASDAQ%3AAMZN&ei=wWeYU_CtKs...](https://www.google.com/finance?q=NASDAQ%3AAMZN&ei=wWeYU_CtKsOG6AHJ4IHYCg)
[2]
[https://www.google.com/finance?q=NYSE%3ATWX&ei=sWeYU_CkLcea6...](https://www.google.com/finance?q=NYSE%3ATWX&ei=sWeYU_CkLcea6AGPz4DgCQ)

~~~
sp332
The leverage Amazon has is how hard it would be to replace Amazon.

